# Kochi Knives BACK IN STOCK



## JBroida

A few Kochi knives back in stock... and something new too (pictures coming soon)

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/kochi.html


----------



## JBroida




----------



## JBroida

Kochi 240mm Blue #2 Kurouchi Kiritsuke-Shaped Wa-Gyuto
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...240mm-kurouchi-kiritsuke-shaped-wa-gyuto.html


----------



## apicius9

I hadn't looked at knives in a while because I am on a buying moratorium, but this looks great.The F&F is also nice, especially for a kuro uchi knife. I especially like it that there is a little curve to it. I had tried 'real' flat double beveled kiritsukes and always found them too flat for me. This here is definitely going on my 'If I ever buy another knife...' list. Of course, it would need a spalted koa handle, but that should be easy  

Stefan


----------



## schanop

This guy looks very similar to my beloved zakuri:






How do they compared Jon?


----------



## JBroida

the kochi is much thinner behind the edge, the kurouchi looks different and has a different feel, the kochi is thinner overall and has a different kind of construction/geometry, the zakuri has better edge retention, the kochi is easier to sharpen... and so on 

Both very good knives


----------



## JBroida

kochi kurouchi v2 yanagiba


----------



## stereo.pete

That yanagiba looks very nice! It looks like it was discovered in an a very old stash of antiques in Japan.


----------



## 99Limited

stereo.pete said:


> That yanagiba looks very nice! It looks like it was discovered in an a very old stash of antiques in Japan.



My, my aren't we romanticizing this morning. I do love Kochi's kurouchi finish though. I'm going to pickup a 240mm kurouchi gyuto, hopefully before Fall.


----------



## mhenry

Boy I like that yanagiba! I just don't know about the single bevel thing. Jon if I use a slicer mainly for BBQ and roasts I don't do sushi. Would I be better off with a suji?


----------



## JBroida

yeah... suji would be the better call in that case


----------



## DwarvenChef

JBroida said:


> kochi kurouchi v2 yanagiba



/cry...


----------



## Gravy Power

I'm starting to develop a slight crush on the Kiritsuke style knife. Is there any advantages over traditional Gyuto or is it just aesthetic?


----------



## mhlee

DwarvenChef said:


> /cry...



This knife is SO up your alley. It is a great looking knife.


----------



## DwarvenChef

That would go with my Usuba Sooo well


----------



## Vertigo

Gravy Power said:


> I'm starting to develop a slight crush on the Kiritsuke style knife. Is there any advantages over traditional Gyuto or is it just aesthetic?



The difference between a gyuto and a true single beveled kiritsuke is tremendous; the difference between a gyuto and a gyuto with a kiritsuke tip is negligible at best.


----------



## JBroida

Vertigo said:


> The difference between a gyuto and a true single beveled kiritsuke is tremendous; the difference between a gyuto and a gyuto with a kiritsuke tip is negligible at best.



yeah... with kiritsuke-shaped wa-gyutos its mostly aesthetic (though sometimes they can have a bit flatter profile, but not always)


----------



## DwarvenChef

Please tell me the Yanagi is SOLD... it needs to be SOLD... (can't stop thinking about it...) ARRGGHH!!!!


----------



## DwarvenChef

Jon why do you torture me soo....

If I didn't already have a Kochi (and LOVE it) this would not be nearly as tempting, but I know how nice these knives are and I can't stop thinking of this one... You may be getting an Email soon... Obituary (mine) to follow...


----------



## sw2geeks

Those are sweet! I thought my job was nice, but ...


----------



## DwarvenChef

Oh boy... Wife out of nowhere said for Father's day I could get something nice up to a set limit  Now I just have to come up with the rest on my own  

JON where are you hiding LOL


----------



## SpikeC

Good grief! How can anyone put a limit on the value of the incredible act of enabling the creation of LIFE!!!!! You deserve everything that you have coming to you!


----------



## chinacats

Just wondering about the specs on the Kochi knives since not listed on the site. Curious specifically about the weight of the Kochi 240mm Migaki Wa-Gyuto. Thanks!


----------



## DwarvenChef

Working on salmon #3 tomorow with my new Kochi KU 270 yanagi  So far it has been very good to me  I'm sure I'll have to work on the edge after this one, 11lbs full body Coho Salmon, we had a sale today


----------



## JBroida

chinacats said:


> Just wondering about the specs on the Kochi knives since not listed on the site. Curious specifically about the weight of the Kochi 240mm Migaki Wa-Gyuto. Thanks!



i'll try to get specs done when i have some time... sorry about that


----------



## chinacats

JBroida said:


> i'll try to get specs done when i have some time... sorry about that



No rush or worries, but having the knife specs is one of the things I love about your site.

Thanks again


----------



## Cutty Sharp

JBroida said:


> i'll try to get specs done when i have some time... sorry about that



Hey Jon - Me too. (Again.) Would love to see the specs on the Kochis on your site.


----------

